# Easy jobs to get in OZ



## Flightless (Nov 14, 2011)

My wife and I are NZ citizens.
I am looking for a job option that is easy to get and requires little or no quals. and doesn't require physical exertion and pays reasonably. We are just looking for a job to start with until we can find permanent jobs relevant to our education and experience. 
Many thanks!


----------

